# بالنسبة للاعضاء الجدد



## *koki* (14 مايو 2010)

الى الاداره
فى قسم الالعاب من امبارح و النهاردة
عضو بيجى كل يوم بكذا اسم مختلف (على ما اعتقد)
و يكتب اعلانات بالانجلش
والمشرف يخش يمسح الموضوع و العضو
فمتخلوش الاعضاء الجدد يكتبوا مواضيع الا لما يعمل عدد مشركات معين
فارجوا رد من الاداره


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 مايو 2010)

*ده في دلوقت ظاهرة اخطر ان النوعية دي بتدخل وسط الموضوعات و تعمل مشاركة بالاعلان ده وسط الموضوعات في الاقسام المختلفة
يارت يكون تنشيط العضوية الجديدة بعد وضع شروط للحفاظ علي المنتدي من النوعية دي من الاعضاء
شكرا كوكي وربنا يكون في عون الادارة و المشرفين*


----------



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2010)

*انا مع العزيزه كوكي والاخ ماجد في طرحهم

لكن للاسف ما عندي اقتراحات لاني بعرف ان وضع شروط لتنشيط العضويه هو شي اعتقد صعب

وبنفس الوقت تحديد عدد مشاركات للمشاركه في الالعاب هيفتح باب انهم هيعملو نفس الردود وهما بيعملوها اساسا بمواضيع تانيه عامه 

يعني الموضوع صعب شويه واعتقد ان حله هو تكثيف الرقابه على الاسامي الغريبه او الجديده بالمنتدى 

اشكرك كوكي للفتتك المهمه 

وان شاء الله الاداره تقدر تشوف الحل المناسب 

سلام المسيح
*


----------



## *koki* (15 مايو 2010)

طب و بعدين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

ماهو يا كوكى مش فى كل الأقسام العضو يقدر ينزل موضوع 
فالترفيهى يقدر ينزل 
لانه صعب انه ميبقاش ليييه اى قسم ينزل فيه هتبقى مش محبوبة الفكرة 
والأعضاء الجدد هيزهقوا ويملوا 
فعشان كده أى موضوع كده بينزل فى الترفيهى وطبعا احنا مش علينا غير اننا نحذف المواضيع دى
وهدى نفسك يا معلم ابعتيلى بس اى عضو يعمل كده ودونت وورى انا بحب الشر 
ههههههه ​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2010)

*شريرة طول عمرك يا مرمر

اقصد استاذة يعنى فى ادارة القسم
هههههههه
*​


----------



## *koki* (17 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)

ليه يا كوكي بتقطعي الارزاق

على قول مشرفتنا مرمر


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مايو 2010)

ربنا يكون فى عون الإداره كل شويه يطلع عضو مخالف يلا ربنا يدبر ويبعد عدو الخير المشاغب عن منتدانا الجميل


----------



## الروح النارى (17 مايو 2010)

*أنا فهمك يا *

**** كوكى ****

*بالرغم مابتدخلش قسم الألعاب و المسابقات*

*لحظت الموضوع*

*عندى أقتراح بالنسبة للموضوع*

*تعليق الموضعات الجديدة*
*وعمل فحص للعبة من أحد الأعضاء *

*قبل الأضافة*

*الرب يرعاكم و يحميكم*
​


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2010)

الأعضاء الذين يضعون الإعلانات هم اعضاء اليين يسجلون في المنتدى بصورة الية.
قمنا بإتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة قبل يومين للحد من هذه الظاهرة و مع الوقت سنقضي عليها باكبر صورة
لكن لو واجهك اي موضوع او رد مشابه فالرجاء ارسال الرابط لي لاتعامل مع هذه النوعية من المواضيع و الأعضاء

سلام و نعمة


----------

